# energy drink makes me feel sick



## sarahpink (27 Jul 2010)

ive been expereminting a bit with some carbohydrate drinks and the sis ones I have tried have been making me feel really sick, is this common with energy drinks? I also get the same problem with their gels, high 5 gels sit okay with me. I even tried the organic one. I find carb drinks easier when I am out with a group as don't get much time to eat on the go, when I go out on my own tend to pick at things along the way. its also quite annoying that you have to buy the whole bottle of some energy drinks, thats why I went for sis ones as you can get the sachets just dont want to waste my money on something that my stomach cant handle. anyone recommend anything or should I just stick to watered down fruit juice?


----------



## potsy (27 Jul 2010)

Only ever drank Lucozade body fuel energy drink which is quite nice,would imagine normal water/squash would be enough unless you were doing long rides,and then fluid and sommat to snack on is probably more important.
Fallen off lately Sarah?


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jul 2010)

just stick to water or juice.


----------



## sarahpink (27 Jul 2010)

potsy said:


> Only ever drank Lucozade body fuel energy drink which is quite nice,would imagine normal water/squash would be enough unless you were doing long rides,and then fluid and sommat to snack on is probably more important.
> Fallen off lately Sarah?



no no



even with spds think I have had my quota of falls


----------



## Baggy (27 Jul 2010)

SIS drinks always made me feel  I like the Lucozade powder, and NUUN isotonic tablets mixed with water seem to agree with me and most people who have tried them. Jelly Babies are good for carbohydrate and easy to snack on as you go!


----------



## potsy (27 Jul 2010)

Baggy said:


> SIS drinks always made me feel  I like the Lucozade powder, and NUUN isotonic tablets mixed with water seem to agree with me and most people who have tried them. *Jelly Babies* are good for carbohydrate and easy to snack on as you go!



Oh yes,and fig rolls-my personal favourite.


----------



## fossyant (27 Jul 2010)

Isostar Long Energy


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Jul 2010)

It's not all that unusual. Tends to be the Maltodextrin.
I can stomach SIS just about and the Lucozade powder is pretty nice. I found SIS gels were OK.

Now though my fave is Nuun, not an energy drink, but for flavour and rehydration (I sometimes add a teaspoon of honey).
Could also try diluted fruit juice with a teaspoon of honey and a pinch of salt. Flat coke works well also.


----------



## jimboalee (27 Jul 2010)

Summer - Full sugar Coke.

Winter - Sweetened coffee.

The majority of the CHO for a ride is eaten the previous evening.


----------



## walker (28 Jul 2010)

Keep to the squash and juice drinks, with a pinch of salt.


----------



## navrat_biker (28 Jul 2010)

i personally use Nuun tablets and High 5 Zero.

Helps owning a supplements company i know but i get to try lots and lots of different energy/recovery you name it supplements.

I too suffer from sickness when something sits on my stomach when cycling so you need a light but effective supplement.

As others too have mentioned the lucozade body fuel are good but certain days they react if i have eaten something before a ride.


----------



## shrew (28 Jul 2010)

i just use either plain water or weak squash or fresh (not from consentrate) fruit juice and mix it with water to at least 50% plain water in it dependant on the juice, or just blend some fruit like apple, orange, pear anything watery so its easy to drink, mix with some water so its not syrupy, gives a great energy kick that lasts a decent while.


----------



## yello (28 Jul 2010)

Feeling sick is not rare at all, as FF says. It probably says as much somewhere on the packet/bottle. Either dilute it down or make do with water and get your carbs from food. Truth told, you may not be needing as much carb as your taking on board anyway. I think there is a tendency to over compensate for our energy expenditure.


----------



## Norry1 (28 Jul 2010)

yello said:


> Feeling sick is not rare at all, as FF says. It probably says as much somewhere on the packet/bottle. Either dilute it down or make do with water and get your carbs from food. Truth told, you may not be needing as much carb as your taking on board anyway. I think there is a tendency to over compensate for our energy expenditure.



I read that you should aim for 300 cals per hour. Do people think this is wrong?

Martin


----------



## Canardly (28 Jul 2010)

Water or juice. Anyone in the forces will tell you how appealing breakfast in the mess is after a 10 mile run at 7.0 am.


----------



## Fletch456 (8 Aug 2010)

I get indigestion easily and my favourite SIS Water Melon Electrolyte drink and Zip Vit Fruit Punch energy drink. Though I'd also second what one guy said which is it's easy to take on more than you need and water may be all you need half the time.

Some say gels should be taken rarely and bars and drinks used the main.


----------



## stavros (9 Aug 2010)

Try Dextrosol tablets - cheapy from chemist and lotsa flavours. Give them a chew and wash down with H2O. Works a treat - also get choc and caffeine in pre-ride. Buzzzzzz


----------



## the_mikey (19 Sep 2010)

I use 50% orange juce or pineapple juice and dilute with water. For food, I use fruit/nut/oat bar of some sort, bananas, jelly babies, boiled new potatoes etc. I'll take a regular can of coke with me too, don't usually need it though.


----------



## MessenJah (19 Sep 2010)

the best energy drink is cheapozade. glucose powder (optional), orange juice and water.


----------



## craigwend (20 Sep 2010)

The only one that i've found that dosen't make me feel a bit sick is PSP 22 (blackcurrant) ,though i think this is always very subjective & annoyingly does they don't do 'taster' sizes. I chose PSP 22 after reading lots of reviews, cover most bases.

Though for rides under an hour water is fine.

Like many others I do the fruit juice / water /pinch of salt if hot.

Use PSP 22 for very long rides / combined with snack bars.

Somebody else on the forum post this - very useful

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/health_and_fitness/4289704.stm

Bikeradar has lots of reviews e.g.

http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/nutrition/energy-drinks/product/psp22-500g-drink-15964

says it's 'nauseating' never found this myself, but next day, ahem may have a bit of 'wind'  
'


----------



## e-rider (20 Sep 2010)

NUUN are very easy on the stomach and tasty.

High-5 stuff has made me cycle 'very fast' to get home - rocket fuel it could well be, I almost hit the ceiling!!!


----------



## iAmiAdam (20 Sep 2010)

I've developed a taste for SIS products. 

Usually, before you actually do any excercise, they taste ming, but as you do about 15 mins on the bike, they taste amazing. Try getting the original, which has no taste, and add your own cordial to it.


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Sep 2010)

An alternative is gels. Thus far I've used SIS gels and their a bit gloopy, but easy on the stomach. Then I just have Nuun in the water bottle often with a teaspoon of honey!


----------



## potsy (20 Sep 2010)

I've just got some Tescos own dilutable energy drink,sounds horrible but is actually quite nice,comes in orange or raspberry flavour.
£1 a bottle and you'll get around 9 500ml drinks out of each.


----------

